# Scotty Cameron Pistolero grips



## GolfScot (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All

I'm in the process of buying a new Scotty putter.  Having tried a few I'm going for a Select 2 Notchback.

One of the free custom options is to get the Pistolero grip fitted on.

I haven't had the chance to try this grip but wondered if anyone has any experience of the Pistolero grip and how it compares to the standard Scotty options?

be grateful for any feedback.

thanks


----------



## One Planer (Sep 4, 2013)

I ad he Pistolero on my Del Mar as the standard option.

The Pistolero grip is a pretty good grip.

It's non cord, and pretty firm. It has a nice feel in the hand too.

I found it a tad small for my hands though, so went with a SuperStroke grip.


----------



## GolfScot (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers Gareth.

That's a great help.

Is the grip slightly angled or bent at the top?  

Appreciate your help, I can't find one to try so this is really useful.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 4, 2013)

The grip isn't bent, no.

There is just more rubber towards the butt end of the grip.

It looks bent because the top face of the grip is flat and the base is round, with more material at the butt end.


----------



## GolfScot (Sep 4, 2013)

thanks again Gareth.

Much appreciated.

This may sound daft but it looks a much longer grip than other Scottys?  

I previously had a studio style with the standard red grip and it looks much shorter than these Pistolero grips.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 4, 2013)

GolfScot said:



			thanks again Gareth.

Much appreciated.

This may sound daft but it looks a much longer grip than other Scottys?  

I previously had a studio style with the standard red grip and it looks much shorter than these Pistolero grips.
		
Click to expand...

Could be a tad longer.

I know the Superstroke grip I have is a good 1/2"-3/4" shorter than the Pistolero based on the hologram sticker on the shaft.

But then again the grip does taper, where the superstroke doesn't.


----------

